# My new puppy



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have said for a while now "No more dogs" but when I heard about this special little girl I needed to add her to our family. She is an 8 week old tri coloured Cavalier king charles spaniel who due to a traumatic birth hasnt grown like she should have. The breeders vet cant find anything wrong with her and has given her the first vaccination. This little girl may or may not have a long life and we have taken her on knowing that.
Shes been here for a few hours and already my GSD is in love with her even though Dolly has been swinging off her tail and her lip.

No puppy crying tonight as she will be sleeping in our bed with the rest:flrt:
Dolly


----------



## deb+wayne (Feb 11, 2011)

Awwwww.... What a cutie!! Im in love!!!:flrt:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

shes adorable:flrt:
she reminds me of those gorgeous dog soft toys with the big heads and little bodies hehe


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

beautiful n she will have such a brill home with u, very jealouse im so broody for another dowgy


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

awwww she's so cute , lovely little dog . :smile:


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Shell she's gorgeous. I'm loving these doggies. You'll do all you can for her I'm sure - she's one lucky girlie.

Jules


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

nice to see you again today shell

jenny, you seen my new babe?

we'll have to come see you and col n clark when things have settled down. i want custard roly poly, though itll have to be after lent :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw shell - she's beautiful! :flrt:

And how lovely of Karla to take her under her wing! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> nice to see you again today shell
> 
> jenny, you seen my new babe?
> 
> we'll have to come see you and col n clark when things have settled down. i want custard roly poly, though itll have to be after lent :lol2:


 
Nice to see you again too:lol2: Dolly is asleep on my knee at the minute:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

She really is a beautiful little girl!!!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> nice to see you again today shell
> 
> jenny, you seen my new babe?
> 
> we'll have to come see you and col n clark when things have settled down. i want custard roly poly, though itll have to be after lent :lol2:


 yer defo pop down, think jonny wants 2 ask u a favour :lol2: so will get u some rolly poly


----------



## lell36 (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh Shell, she looks fantastic. I knew the vet was talking out her bum! :whistling2: She looks really happy. :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> yer defo pop down, think jonny wants 2 ask u a favour :lol2: so will get u some rolly poly


whats he wanna ask? he can always send us a pm! x


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous! I hope she can live a long and happy life with you. 

My husband keeps telling me off- I so want another Cavalier - but can't make up my mind between a ruby and a tri!  Hopefully by the end of the year we can get another!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

My mother would fall in love with her, I'm afraid they are just not my breed, she looks about the size my mothers tri was at that age though!

There are so many different sizes of CKC out htere now that some look a lot smaller than others.

My mothers tri that I bought her in 1988 was about that size at 8 weeks but this little blenheim, called Ruby, was a lot bigger.

Whatever happens her life will be a good one living with you I'm sure. As for lifespan they aren't a hugely longlived breed at the best of times are they?
Only a few see 10-12 years old...fewer still getting beyond that. Which is odd since they are a small breed dog!
My mother has lost them anywhere between 8, with liver disease, and 12 years old.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> whats he wanna ask? he can always send us a pm! x


yer will get him 2 pm u later, gunther is beautiful btw :flrt: i really want another one picked the name n everything just need 2 find a baby, picked the name gunner lol


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> yer will get him 2 pm u later, gunther is beautiful btw :flrt: i really want another one picked the name n everything just need 2 find a baby, picked the name gunner lol


I had a lab names Gunner :2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> yer will get him 2 pm u later, gunther is beautiful btw :flrt: i really want another one picked the name n everything just need 2 find a baby, picked the name gunner lol


The dogs i have had before i have always known the name in advance, but the Hovawart I am getting I just cant seem to find one that will fit.

I play around with Ellis, Elle, Iris, Isla, Elsie, etc but they just are not fitting. Hubbie is playing with gyspy, but again it is just not correct. I think the closest is Juneau (Juno) but still you know not jumping out at me as right and I also like Poppy...but that is just too common


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Awwww that is just soooooo cutes :flrt:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> I had a lab names Gunner :2thumb:


when i was preggers we thought we might be having a boy so was either gona call him mason or gunner :lol2: (probably a go job i had a girl :lol2 so will have 2 be the next dowggies name instead lol



Kare said:


> The dogs i have had before i have always known the name in advance, but the Hovawart I am getting I just cant seem to find one that will fit.
> 
> I play around with Ellis, Elle, Iris, Isla, Elsie, etc but they just are not fitting. Hubbie is playing with gyspy, but again it is just not correct. I think the closest is Juneau (Juno) but still you know not jumping out at me as right and I also like Poppy...but that is just too common


i like poppy or elle :2thumb: there cute names for a little girl, my friend had a pup she wanted 2 name gyspy but went for tink instead as in tinker ??


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> yer will get him 2 pm u later, gunther is beautiful btw :flrt: i really want another one picked the name n everything just need 2 find a baby, picked the name gunner lol


 
not that far off gunther then :lol2:

i know someone whos had 2 litters this month, though you would have to travel for them as theyre down south, got lots of gorgeous scrummy boys. i know someone a bit closer to home due a litter the end of the month, i already want a little girlfriend for him, started badgerin Ditta already, hopin itll take months rather than a year to convince her this time :lol2: wont be breedin though, little Gunthers havin his furry maltesers off as soon as they appear :lol2:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh shes going to grow so fast, why do they have to grow up. I remember when Hatchet was a baby awwww


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

saxon said:


> My mother would fall in love with her, I'm afraid they are just not my breed, she looks about the size my mothers tri was at that age though!
> 
> There are so many different sizes of CKC out htere now that some look a lot smaller than others.
> 
> ...


My first Cav was handreared from a couple of days old as he had a slight cleft palet and couldnt suck. He developed a heart murmer at 7 years and as it got worse he developed heart failure which was controlled with medication. I had him put to sleep aged 15 years which is a great age for a silly spaniel. My other boy is now 7 years old and he was also handreared, he has just developed a heart murmer and is on medication for epilepsy.
I agree on the size difference, both mine were small as were their parents.
Dolly`s mother was a normal sized girl as were here littermates so no one knows why she is so small, I am hopng and praying that she will have a long and happy life and her size isnt a clue to a major health problem.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl Shell. Hope she thrives. Looks like she's fitting in well already


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

oh shell she is beautiful ! My childhood dog was a ck so i have a soft spot for them. 
I am sure she will be ok, my parents cocker was very small as a pup, and even as a adult she was always on the small side . . . . . She just turned 18 !


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I took Dolly to the vets this morning as I wanted him to see her and she still had diarrhoea so it seemed an deal time to go.
He checked her over and thinks she has some kind of cerebellar problem which he says she may learn to overcome or she may develop more problems such as high stepping when walking or falling over.
He said shes physically in excellent health and gave me Pro Kolin for her upset tum. We are back there in 2 weeks for her second vaccination.
He was as delighted with her as we are.
She really is a bright little girl and during the night she crys when she needs to toilet and we lift her off our bed to use her puppy pad then when shes finished she asks to be lifted back up(she sleeps in between out pillows):flrt:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I took Dolly to the vets this morning as I wanted him to see her and she still had diarrhoea so it seemed an deal time to go.
> He checked her over and thinks she has some kind of cerebellar problem which he says she may learn to overcome or she may develop more problems such as high stepping when walking or falling over.
> He said shes physically in excellent health and gave me Pro Kolin for her upset tum. We are back there in 2 weeks for her second vaccination.
> He was as delighted with her as we are.
> She really is a bright little girl and during the night she crys when she needs to toilet and we lift her off our bed to use her puppy pad then when shes finished she asks to be lifted back up(she sleeps in between out pillows):flrt:


hope her tummy gets better soon, whats a cerebellar?? :blush:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> not that far off gunther then :lol2:
> 
> i know someone whos had 2 litters this month, though you would have to travel for them as theyre down south, got lots of gorgeous scrummy boys. i know someone a bit closer to home due a litter the end of the month, i already want a little girlfriend for him, started badgerin Ditta already, hopin itll take months rather than a year to convince her this time :lol2: wont be breedin though, little Gunthers havin his furry maltesers off as soon as they appear :lol2:


i like the name gunther as well coz im a still a friends fan lol u need a rachel for him 2 lust after now lol. dont tempt me with puppies just yet coz got 5 doggies in the house at the min, when im back to 2 il start looking again


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> hope her tummy gets better soon, whats a cerebellar?? :blush:


The cerebeller is the back of the brain that can be underdeveloped or can be damaged by trauma or disease in the mother. Its the part of the brain that fine tunes the movement.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Awww, very cute Shell! And bless Karla, taking her under her wing. Maybe little miss Dolly could come & play with Indy :flrt:


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

aww she is truly gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> The cerebeller is the back of the brain that can be underdeveloped or can be damaged by trauma or disease in the mother. Its the part of the brain that fine tunes the movement.


thats intersting i thought it might be something 2 do with the brain but didnt know. anyway i hope it turns out ok, whatever happeneds she will have the best life possible with u :no1: she is a little beauty :flrt:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: she is georgeous


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

how is she doing shell ?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dolly is doing really well and will come immediately when called, sit when told, she chase the cats and swings off the other dogs tails. All the other dogs and cats have accepted Dolly and will now sleep with her. For such a small puppy she cant half eat and you could never miss one of her 4 feeds as shes tells us when its time to eat, no wonder she is growing so fast. She is a very clever puppy and a joy to have in our family.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, bless her - she's really settled in, hasn't she? :flrt:


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

My goodness she is beautiful, congratulations on the new family member! I love those gorgeous brown eyes of hers; you can tell just by looking at her what a sweetheart she is. :flrt:

Cavaliers truly are one of the friendliest, brightest, sweetest small breeds out there in my opinion; it truly is tragic how short of a lifespan they tend to have. I sincerely hope they find a way to stop the prevalence of their inherited health issues like SM and MVD in the near very near future; apart from their health problems they are pretty much the perfect little dog.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

M2788 said:


> My goodness she is beautiful, congratulations on the new family member! I love those gorgeous brown eyes of hers; you can tell just by looking at her what a sweetheart she is. :flrt:
> 
> Cavaliers truly are one of the friendliest, brightest, sweetest small breeds out there in my opinion; it truly is tragic how short of a lifespan they tend to have. I sincerely hope they find a way to stop the prevalence of their inherited health issues like SM and MVD in the near very near future; apart from their health problems they are pretty much the perfect little dog.


 

People keep saying they have short lifespans but I lost one of my boys last year aged 15 years. I dont think it helps when people let them become obese. This little girl comes from health tested parents but was tiny compared to her litter mates and has a slight disability, which is how come I took her as I love special dogs. Claude and Murphy were very dim as puppies compared to Dolly


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

WHat a lovely little girl shell! but you said " on the bed with the rest".......how bloody big is your bed :gasp: ?

PS< Atuki sends sloppy coony kisses for you and your lot


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fantapants said:


> WHat a lovely little girl shell! but you said " on the bed with the rest".......how bloody big is your bed :gasp: ?
> 
> PS< Atuki sends sloppy coony kisses for you and your lot


 
King size, Steve sleeps at one edge and me at the other and the 8 dogs fill the rest of the bed:lol2:

I bet Atuki is huge now, I must try to get over and visit him. I just never seem to get the time now Im working:bash:


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Ohhh she's doing great Shell and settling in so quickly. I just love the last two photos.

Jules


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Loving that last pic, Shell!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dont let this cute puppy fool you, shes a monster in disguise:flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

:gasp: bloody hell shes grown so much already.......gunther is still teeny tiny

:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ditta said:


> :gasp: bloody hell shes grown so much already.......gunther is still teeny tiny
> 
> :flrt::flrt:


 
She has hasnt she and I have no doubts in my mind that she would bully Gunther:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

*twins!*

i think these two were seperated at birth, though Dolly managed to find a clean home!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think these two were seperated at birth, though Dolly managed to find a clean home!
> 
> image
> image


 
:gasp: My Dolly is a beautiful Princess:flrt: BAD CAT:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: My Dolly is a beautiful Princess:flrt: BAD CAT:bash:


 
i never said she wasnt! she just reminds me of oscar on that pic!:gasp:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i never said she wasnt! she just reminds me of oscar on that pic!:gasp:


 
:gasp:...............................................................................:lol2:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think these two were seperated at birth, though Dolly managed to find a clean home!
> 
> image
> image


she is a beautiful puppy but the comparison has given me my first laugh of the day.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sarahc said:


> she is a beautiful puppy but the comparison has given me my first laugh of the day.


you can see the similarity though right? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you can see the similarity though right? :lol2:


You leave my disney dog alone:whip:


Last night she slept the whole night in our bed without asking to be lifted down for a wee or having an accident, clever girl


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous puppy! I used to have a tri-colour, they are so sweet


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> You leave my disney dog alone:whip:
> 
> 
> Last night she slept the whole night in our bed without asking to be lifted down for a wee or having an accident, clever girl


whysshe a disney dog? i dont get it?

shes a sesame dog!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> whysshe a disney dog? i dont get it?
> 
> shes a sesame dog!


 
I always call cavs disney dogs as they have huge eyes and look like cartoon drawings:lol2:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you can see the similarity though right? :lol2:


I hardly dare say but yes,I think the crimped ears add to the effect,yes a combination of crimped ears and large surprised eyes with a hint of naughty but nice.Pup looks like she might smell of rose petals the other might smell of frogspawn.


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

sarahc said:


> I hardly dare say but yes,I think the crimped ears add to the effect,yes a combination of crimped ears and large surprised eyes with a hint of naughty but nice.Pup looks like she might smell of rose petals the other might smell of frogspawn.


:lol2::lol2:

Still coming down to steal her Shell, commando style, just when you're not looking!!! "And all because the lady loves............................Dolly"!!!:whistling2::lol2:

Jules
xx:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Basilbrush said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Still coming down to steal her Shell, commando style, just when you're not looking!!! "And all because the lady loves............................Dolly"!!!:whistling2::lol2:
> 
> ...


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* Comfy!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I think 15 is rather exceptional especially as he had a heart murmur. You did very well to get him to that great age Shell.

My mothers first cav died at only 7 years old she had both aheart murmur and liver disease even though her parents were tested and that was 22 years ago.
That ones daughter lived to 10 years but again had a heart murmur.
Then I got her the tri who lived to almost 12 with no health issues at all. My mother just came downstairs one morning and found her 'asleep' in her basket.

Ruby is only 2-3 years old and upto now, thankfully, fit as a flea.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

saxon said:


> I think 15 is rather exceptional especially as he had a heart murmur. You did very well to get him to that great age Shell.
> 
> My mothers first cav died at only 7 years old she had both aheart murmur and liver disease even though her parents were tested and that was 22 years ago.
> That ones daughter lived to 10 years but again had a heart murmur.
> ...


 
Even my vets couldnt believe how old he was at the end even though they had seen him since I first took him on to handrear at a few days old.
Im just hoping my black/tan boy and the pup will live as long.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Dolly is GORGEOUS what a darling little girl and what a darling little name!!

Can I just ask you how your dogs are with the cats? My puppy is 13 weeks old and one of our cats really doesn't like him - I try to keep them apart but sometimes our only "saving grace" is the fact that the cats can jump up onto any nearby surface to escape the puppy.

The other 2 are "okay" with him, 1 even plays with him every now and again but I know you have lots of cats so just thought I would ask how they cope with dogs?

Of course I love them all and don't want any one/cat/dog upset :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> Dolly is GORGEOUS what a darling little girl and what a darling little name!!
> 
> Can I just ask you how your dogs are with the cats? My puppy is 13 weeks old and one of our cats really doesn't like him - I try to keep them apart but sometimes our only "saving grace" is the fact that the cats can jump up onto any nearby surface to escape the puppy.
> 
> ...


 

My dogs are well used to cats and all of them abide by the cats rules. I have a child gate at the bottom of the stairs so the cats can get away from the dogs if they feel like it as the dogs cant fit through the bars but the cats can(not as easy with small breed puppies)
My cats arent the least bit bothered by Dolly but it helps she was brought up with cats.


Dolly(better know as "Naughty knickers") is having her second vaccination tomorrow morning


----------



## dogkennels (May 18, 2010)

Really Very Cute.she's gorgeous.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hasnt she grown:flrt:

First day(fragile and scared)









Nearly 2 weeks later(robust and confidant)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

She's just sooooo cute!!! *:flrt: *


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> She's just sooooo cute!!! *:flrt: *


Shes also a monster, if it moves she chases it:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just have to say Shell she is gorgeous and I want to come steal her shehas come on reall well and she couldnt of gone to a better place where she will spoilt rotten. 
And she doesnt look like that horrible sesame street bin liver she is too beautiful with those big eyes and floppy ears


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Shes also a monster, if it moves she chases it:lol2:


Obviously, it needs to die :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You can definitely see a change in her! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

oh shell she is so lovely. And growing to ! 
My bitch sleeps on her back . . . Normally with her tongue out. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Tds79 said:


> oh shell she is so lovely. And growing to !
> My bitch sleeps on her back . . . Normally with her tongue out. :lol2:


 
Shes really filled out now and shes lessened a gap my old blenheim boy left as she snores too. Murphy my black/tan boy looks gormless when he wakes up as he forgets to put his tongue back in his mouth:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

awwwww :flrt:

gunthers fillin out but not gettin any taller :lol2:

random question shell but how much does your vet charge for a castration?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> awwwww :flrt:
> 
> gunthers fillin out but not gettin any taller :lol2:
> 
> random question shell but how much does your vet charge for a castration?


It depends on the size of the dog, I can ring them tomorrow and ask how much a chi would be if you want


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

that would be good though gunther says

please aunty shell, i dont want my furry maltesers off!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> that would be good though gunther says
> 
> please aunty shell, i dont want my furry maltesers off!!
> image


:lol2: look at his face, i think he must have heard you


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well she certainly looks totally relaxed in those recent photos!! :lol2:


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

So cute! I had a blenheim cav, but she was a rescue so I never had the pleasure of her as a puppy  They're so gorgeous!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My rottie boy is so gentle with this tiny ankle biter:flrt:

Kye and Dolly









Tail pulling


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> My rottie boy is so gentle with this tiny ankle biter:flrt:
> 
> Kye and Dolly
> image
> ...


Hands down the best pictures i've seen on here when it comes to dogs :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Killing the cat:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

snowdrop said:


> Hands down the best pictures i've seen on here when it comes to dogs :2thumb:


 

All my dogs have been reared with other animals and are very gentle with everything, even naughty tail pulling puppies:lol2:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Its always the smaller ones you have to be wary of. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Bless him!! Poor Kye!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: In that first photograph Kye looks like he's closed his eyes in the hope that when he opens them again she'll have vanished! :lol2: Bless him! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2: In that first photograph Kye looks like he's closed his eyes in the hope that when he opens them again she'll have vanished! :lol2: Bless him! :flrt:


 :lol2: You are probably right


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2: In that first photograph Kye looks like he's closed his eyes in the hope that when he opens them again she'll have vanished! :lol2: Bless him! :flrt:


Make it wasn't there!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think hes forgiven her for terrorising him:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I think hes forgiven her for terrorising him:lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aww, super cute pictures hun!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That first photo is so cute - the way she's sitting on him! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive not updated this for a while:gasp: Dolly is growing well and has began treatment for her wonkiness, she may need an MRI scan in the future.


Polly and Dolly (click link for video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qT1ANeNGRc4&feature=player_profilepage


Dolly and Murphy


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh shell she looks great !! and has grown lots.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Both Dolly and Murphy are ADORABLE!:flrt:
-
Elina


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Tds79 said:


> Oh shell she looks great !! and has grown lots.


 
Due to my OH letting her chew Pollys collar(the video) I now need to get her a new one. Men:lol2:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awwww! haha. The dogs are so cute you can't be mad at them so you get mad at your husband instead, lol. Love it! :2thumb:

Your Cavaliers are gorgeous! Lovely dogs. So's the rottie... awww... wonderful photos! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dolly is doing really well, shes now on diuretics which has helped her wonkiness a lot. Shes a right naughty knickers and into everything just like a normal puppy should be. We are delighted with her progress and she is spoilt rotten, she has learnt that she gets away with murder with lots of eye blinking and bottom wiggling, who could resist such cuteness:flrt:


Murphy and Dolly(taken on my phone as the camera is playing up)


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh wow look how big she got. What a gorgeous girly :flrt:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

They are adorable Shell - so glad Dolly is doing well.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow Shell, she has grown on so much from when you first got her. Hope she continues to progress well. Looking great in the pics!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sleepy time with some of her friends:flrt:






































Shes doing great and spends her waking hours racing round playing chase or emptying my handbag. Shes a typical naughty puppy and very bright, we are delighted with our lil wonky dog


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

She's sooo pretty! Makes me think of Lady (Lady and the Tramp) when she was a puppy. :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dolly is now about 6 months old and besides having odd wonky episodes she is fine and very naughty and full of herself:lol2: We love our little Dolly dot dog:flrt:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

She is looking great Shell. Great photos throughout this thread. It is like working out which bit of paw/tail etc belongs to which dog!


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Really lovely to see her growing into a little lady Shell.

They are beautiful pictures.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

She is a very pretty little girl:flrt:
Her next milestone will be when shes spayed, Im just waiting for her to come into season.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

You are right there Shell ... I think the saddest thing I have seen with Poppy was when they brought her to me in the waiting room after she had been spayed.

She was wrapped in a blanket and her little face looked so sad.....

I stayed up and cuddled her all night.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

EVIEMAY said:


> You are right there Shell ... I think the saddest thing I have seen with Poppy was when they brought her to me in the waiting room after she had been spayed.
> 
> She was wrapped in a blanket and her little face looked so sad.....
> 
> I stayed up and cuddled her all night.


 
Im not looking forward to it at all 
Its bad enough when they dont have a problem but with her being a bit wonky Im going to be even more worried.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dolly has now finished first season so will be spayed in January. Shes a delightful little girl and is so spoilt:blush:


Here she is having a wonky episode










Shes grown up to be a normal sized Cavalier. Here she is with Murphy my Cavalier boy, taken a few minutes after her wonky episode


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Shell why can't I see any dog hairs on your floor?! 
Tell me your secret!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

cloggers said:


> Shell why can't I see any dog hairs on your floor?!
> Tell me your secret!!


 
Ermmmmmmmm because I dont have a white GSD:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow! She has grown up hasn't she?? :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Look how big she is!!!!! :gasp:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

just shows the care you give your dogs she looks great!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ooo, she's a big girl now! The pic of Dolly & Murphy together is very sweet!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dolly and Lucy my springer x collie fast asleep:flrt:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Such beautiful pictures Shell :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Look at Harley sneeking in the middle of all that dog hair for a warm up! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Look at Harley sneeking in the middle of all that dog hair for a warm up! :lol2:


I know, he loves the dogs:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dolly got spayed today and other than a funny turn when she was waking up from the anesthetic she seems to have come through it alright:no1: Poor little girl had something to eat, a wee then went to sleep on the couch, my oh went to the shop and she wanted to go too(she wasnt allowed) so she cant feel that bad


----------

